# 1965 GTO data plate help



## GTO4MJB (Apr 12, 2010)

Buddy has a 1965 GTO that has been a good topic of discussion.
The car was built in Pontiac Michigan.
The build date is 03F.
The plate is clean and does not look like it has been modified.
There was no sixth week in March of 1965.
Is this an error from the factory or data plate manufacturer?
Common issue?

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

More than likely a mistake, does the data plate include "5N" on the ACC codes?


----------



## GTO4MJB (Apr 12, 2010)

Randy, thanks for the reply.
There is a 5NW located on the lower left of the plate.
Also, at the end of Body by Fisher there is 23-2

Mistake is the best probable answer?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*J/k!!*

That would be a late March build date.


----------



## GTO4MJB (Apr 12, 2010)

I have seen a couple of other Internet hits where owners of 65's have asked a question about a 03F build date.
No definitive answers that I saw.


----------



## GTO4MJB (Apr 12, 2010)

As in oops we are in April of 1965 and lets mess with someones mind. The car was actually built the first week or April and because the zero and four stamps were no where to be found you get 03F?? LOL


----------

